# Huge giant bobcat. Wife smoked a man-eater.



## Sgrem

This is a giant. Life time trophy. Headed to the taxidermist. Gonna have to take that rifle away from her. Everything in sight gets dead.
3 does, 7 pigs, and a bobcat over last saturday and sunday morning and this past saturday and sunday morning. Alexander Arms side charging 6.5 Grendel. 3-15x42 Zeiss HD5.


----------



## bubbas kenner

That is a huge cat of a lifetime just wow thanks for showing


----------



## SafetyMan

Sheâ€™s laying them down!

Thatâ€™s by far the biggest bobcat Iâ€™ve ever seen.


----------



## RockportRobert

Great job! What did that cat weigh?


----------



## TwoKewl'er

Awesome.....Yeah things seem to die when I look through my Zeiss

Carry on


----------



## RogerTherk

Awesome hunting


----------



## troutalex33

*Awesome animals*

Man , that is a big bobcat .Really cool .
Awesome job .I agree that needs to be mounted .
You longer need to hunt , just be there to pick up the carnage left behind the smoke ...haha .
2cool-4 sure


----------



## 348473

Good God the ones I see are 1/2 the size of that. Looks like a dang leopard.


----------



## Sgrem

RockportRobert said:


> Great job! What did that cat weigh?


36 pounds on my scale. Impressive cat. Biggest i have ever had my hands on.


----------



## Rack Ranch

They are expensive but Hibler in Kingsville does the best bobcat mounts I've seen.
http://www.hiblertaxidermy.com/


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Congrats to the wife. You must have been too busy cleaning animals to shoot anything..


----------



## bwguardian

Nice kitty!...where are you hunting?


----------



## troutsupport

Nice work bro!

Tell her I'm proud


----------



## sharkchum

That's a monster cat. When you get it to the taxidermist let me know what the numbers are. I trophy cat is anything over 36" from nose to base of tail, and that one looks close to 40". They may have to modify a form to mount it.


----------



## FlusherK

Great work!! women power in 2018, I'm getting out of the way or become a caddie


----------



## Dipsay

Dammit! Hell of a shot! Big *** Kitty! BTW... I'm sure you know this, but 
DONT **** HER OFF or ITS A GRENDLE IN YO ***! LOL


----------



## DEXTER

Nice job. *BOTH are keepers.*


----------



## FREON

That cat would be leading all of the contest I have looked at....Congrats to her


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That booger is big enough to take down an adult deer for sure.


----------



## Big Fish

*Bobcat*

Holy Cow! That is a huge bobcat, congrats.

:texasflag


----------



## BullyARed

Very nice Stephen!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Wow!!!! That is a true trophy cat congrats. Check out God's Creations Web site, guy does absolutely phenomenal work on his cats. Little bit of a drive but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## TX1836

Nice cat. As stated earlier be sure the taxidermist uses the correctly dimensioned mount. I shot one that measured 41" from nose to base of tail. When I brought it to the taxi he could only find a Linx body that would fit. I had a rug made and he did not use the correct size for the head. It ruined the mount.


----------



## DirtTurtle

Very nice bobcat!


----------



## 12Gauge

Dangerous lady!


----------



## DIHLON

Don't ever **** her off!


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Nice kitty. Something tells me that at some time she had a very good teacher.


----------



## J.Oberholtzer

That is one big bobcat!!! He must of been eating DD and popped.


----------



## Sgrem

BlueWaveEd said:


> Nice kitty. Something tells me that at some time she had a very good teacher.


She had never hunted or shot guns before she met me so im taking this as a compliment. Thank you sir....


----------



## sea sick

Did she shoot that cat coming out of the dumpster behind Golden Corral!!!???
That thing is fat!!! Awesome trophy !


----------



## mumbles

That thing is HUGE! By far the biggest cat I have ever seen and I have (3) full body mounts the biggest being a 33". I cant wait to see the mount that yall select. That thing is borderline mountain lion.


----------



## Aggieangler

Nice! Please follow up with pics when you get the mount! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## byte-me

Nice one.....! I have two on my place, let them walk, With all the new construction going on in the area I gave them a little bit more life..


----------



## Sgrem

Merry Christmas to Mrs. Grem....
Thought yall might like to see the finished mount.


----------



## mccain

looks great. good job


----------



## Dick Hanks

Looks to be a great mount of an awesome cat.

Thanks for bringing this thread back Steve. I missed it when it was originally posted.


----------



## troutsupport

Kitty and a couple of meals. Nice


----------



## txdougman

Very nice cat! Now, I want 1. LOL!


----------



## Lukkee

Great job. That has to be the biggest bobcat Iâ€™ve ever seen.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Sweet!


----------



## WillieT

You better stay on her good side. That is a monster cat.


----------



## habanerojooz

Beautiful work. That mount looks really nice.


----------



## ol'possum

sgrem said:


> This is a giant. Life time trophy. Headed to the taxidermist. Gonna have to take that rifle away from her. Everything in sight gets dead.
> 3 does, 7 pigs, and a bobcat over last saturday and sunday morning and this past saturday and sunday morning. Alexander Arms side charging 6.5 Grendel. 3-15x42 Zeiss HD5.


i.ve never understood why people think its so cool to kill such a beautiful animal as a Bobcat, i get shooting a hog or deer which are so plentiful and eatable. i hunt and fish and eat my kill, but i dont need to kill something to show my friends what a big , swinging dirk i have.


----------



## NOCREEK

If they want to varmint hunt and get something mounted you donâ€™t need to understand it. Kinda like tending to your own garden and letting others tend to theirs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

ol'possum said:


> i.ve never understood why people think its so cool to kill such a beautiful animal as a Bobcat, i get shooting a hog or deer which are so plentiful and eatable. i hunt and fish and eat my kill, but i dont need to kill something to show my friends what a big , swinging dirk i have.


We ate it. Bobcat backstrap is good eating.....cuz my dirk is that big.

We eat javelina too. Its better than deer meat. Get over yourself.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

That was a huge bobcat. I wonder if it would have been close to a record? I have heard they make great tamales too. Great mount.


----------



## 2Ws

ol'possum said:


> i.ve never understood why people think its so cool to kill such a beautiful animal as a Bobcat, i get shooting a hog or deer which are so plentiful and eatable. i hunt and fish and eat my kill, but i dont need to kill something to show my friends what a big , swinging dirk i have.


Well I better not show pics of cats in a leghold trap I've caught, there WAS a day when folks wore fur UNTILL the bleeding hearts/activist got involved.


----------



## big john o

ol'possum said:


> i.ve never understood why people think its so cool to kill such a beautiful animal as a Bobcat, i get shooting a hog or deer which are so plentiful and eatable. i hunt and fish and eat my kill, but i dont need to kill something to show my friends what a big , swinging dirk i have.


Crybaby...


----------



## bigfishtx

A bobcat that size will take down and kill a mature deer. Game biologists urge you to kill every cat you see, if you want to increase your deer herd and also quail, turkeys, etc.


----------



## 2Ws

Heres one of 5 caught last year, had tanned and gave to granddaughter.


----------



## tommy261

Good looking mount Steve, I like how there is always that one guy that has to find something negative. If she was happy with the kill and the mounted trophy, that's all that matters.


----------



## FREON

ol'possum said:


> i.ve never understood why people think its so cool to kill such a beautiful animal as a Bobcat, i get shooting a hog or deer which are so plentiful and eatable. i hunt and fish and eat my kill, but i dont need to kill something to show my friends what a big , swinging dirk i have.


 OALA!!!


----------



## MontleyYak

I’ve never seen one that big


----------



## Diapez

Wow, beautiful mount!


----------

